

Ask HN: When you have production issues, what chat application do you use? - HackyGeeky

Two questions -
1.) When you have a production issue going on ( and if you ever do production support), what chat application do you use ?<p>2.) Do you wish there was a better application than the one you already use ?<p>3.) If you do, does it have capability to put attachments, etc. inside it and store the timeline  for post mortem ?<p>&#60;p&#62;I've not found one, which is stable, can be used internally(security concerns) and has the above. I'll start building one if I don't find one. One last check before I dive in.
======
HackyGeeky
forgot to mention, please don't suggest IBM sametime, it sucks the life out of
me.

